# Ivory Pipe and DIY Project Ideas



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I won this pipe a while ago on Ebay, and I was hoping for ideas on a DIY project. 

The pipe was made in 1940s Japan by Tsuge and is made of genuine elephant ivory. (As I understand it, a somewhat common pipe sold to tourists in souvenir shops at the time.) It's in excellent condition with only one very small chip in the ivory underneath the "K14" band. I'm on the fence about turning the stem into a nice tamper, because after sawing off the ivory threads, there's no going back. (And would tamping burn the ivory?) Also the rest of the pipe would go to waste. Or would it? Any project ideas would be very welcome.

Thanx,
Christopher


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Ivory acquired legally before 1977 may be imported into the US, so since your pipe is from the 40s, you should be safe there. The value of the piece is in the carving and art work. It will never be a good smoker because Ivory is not porous and does not dissipate heat well. Making a tamper out of the stem would destroy the value of the piece and I would recommend you keep it as it is and display it. The nice thing about ivory is that it will, in all probability, appreciate well. Not much is being produced now, and that which is can not be imported into most, if not all, first world countries. You should have someone who is familiar with ivory look at it in person as there is a lot of counterfeit ivory. If the piece was actually made by Tsuge, that would add to the value.


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

I appreciate the thoughts and suggestions. I was able to find a little more info with the help of Google. It seems a few members of other pipe forums have similar pipes, some bent, some painted, but all ivory with the same green faux alligator box. Unfortunately, my box is missing the stickers and inside paper that states "TSUGE" but the dragon carving is identical, and the artist signature is carved in red on the bottom of the pipe. (The signature alone should speak for authenticity.) And I deal with genuine ivory (pre-ban) all the time and have plenty of it on hand, and I have no doubt that this is genuine ivory. However, the value of the piece is pretty subjective as with all collectibles. I won it for $.99 plus shipping on Ebay a few months ago, and I only bid to see what might happen. I won. =) 

I've never been too interested in displaying things. If I can't use it, I usually don't want it. (Waste of space, and all.) On the other hand, maybe displaying an ivory pipe wouldn't be too bad. It's certainly interesting to examine. And I do like to look at it from time to time. Maybe my DIY project can be a simple Japanese-themed shadow box for wall display.

Yes, that's a good idea. I'm glad you suggested displaying it. I'll make the shadow box. Thank you. =)


Me

PS: I found the following about Tsuge and ivory carvings on Google books:

“Kyoichiro Tsuge, head of the Tsuge Company, was born in 1910. His father managed the cigarette plant of Towa Tobacco Company in Seoul, Korea. At age thirteen, Kyoichiro was orphaned. He returned to Japan and lived with an uncle. He became apprentice at a cigarette holder manufacturer where he learned to craft ivory cigarette holders. When Tsuge turned twenty-six, he married and started his own cigarette holder making business, specializing in ivory. After World War II, Tsuge returned to Tokyo and resumed his business. Since Japan had no cigarettes, he began making pipes. Briarwood was not available in Japan following the war, but high-quality cherry wood was common. His company also made ivory souvenirs and tobacco accessories.” -- The Pipe Companion: A Connoisseur’s Guide by David Wright


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Beaytiful pipe, to be sure! Very nice score! :tu


----------



## Jeffrey (Oct 4, 2017)

I have come across this Tsuge Ivory Pipe unused , like the one in this article , can I sell it ? If so how much is it worth and how do I sell it. It is mint and I have the original case.


----------

